# Vinnie Paz made a song about DP/DR



## optimusrhyme

So if you dont know who Vinnie Paz is, he's the leader of the underground rap group Jedi Mind Tricks... He's had DP for 20 + years. He just released this song about DP/DR. Awesome awareness for Depersonalization. Check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eSfcUzGTdk#t=69


----------



## cem

So good man. Thanks for sharing. Every line was on point.


----------



## sunshinita

It made my cry,so powerful

Why would you tell a person that they were childish without and understanding of the pain that they are surrounded


----------



## Justinian585

Holy fucking shit. I stopped posting here months ago, but I HAD to stop by real quick when I saw he dropped this single today. I'm glad I'm not the only one who picked up on this and appreciates good Hip Hop.

Damn. I didn't realize Vinnie suffered from DP. I've been following dude for years. That shit really caught me off guard man. Incredible...


----------



## sunshinita

20 years of this...that's the saddest part of the song.Every time I read a story about a person who has it for 20,30 years I start to feel hopeless


----------



## seafoamwaves

Holy s***. There's a hip hop forum I visit, I'll be sure to post this there.


----------



## yosemitedome

Heavy...


----------



## missjess

That was rlly nice...


----------



## Guest

Vinnie Paz, if you are reading this, THANK YOU and SOLDIER ON THROUGH!


----------



## peanut butter

sunshinita said:


> 20 years of this...that's the saddest part of the song.Every time I read a story about a peson ho has it for 20,30 years I start to feel hopeless


Replace the word "depersonalization" with dissociation and you'll start to find recovery stories all around the internet.


----------



## seafoamwaves

Fearless said:


> aaaah. good to see that a lot of people see through psychological terms. I agree.


I think 'depersonalization' sounds like it's independent and comes from nowhere, where 'dissociation' sounds more like "you don't associate with".


----------



## Guest

Been listening to this song on repeat!


----------



## Guest

I've sent a Tweet to Vinnie showing him this thread. I'm sure he'll love reading your comments.

Edit: I've also had this on repeat and I'm a Metal Head 

Good music is just good.


----------



## elusive

So dope. The maybe I rather be dead, dead don't hurt line had me like holy shit.. he killed it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

This is epic


----------



## Guest

Fearless said:


> Think about what a brave thing what he does. I was scared to tell about my DP to (almost) anyone while I had it. He makes a song about it. I respect that.


For me personally, it makes ME feel not so alone. A lot of sites come and go and have different reasons to exist. Money, pushing certain drugs or like us trying to help but just lose interest.

Something like this track will exist "forever" as I've always said this place will. Forever is short lived as in a lifetime. Thankfully we have a next generation that will be taught the importance of this place and the people that are there.

Seeing this track just makes it more REAL to me, at least.


----------



## Justinian585

I've had it on repeat too. Vinnie is one brave dude (and is also a metal head, admin) for putting this out. I did some research online about his depersonalization and was able to find one interview from a few years ago. He has indeed struggled for years. He said that he had an extremely hard time touring after Violent By Design was released because of his disorder and had to force himself to leave Philadelphia through severe panic and anxiety. He even said that a few weeks before 9/11 he was touring in Los Angeles and became suicidal because mentally everything became so difficult while he was so far from home.


----------



## Darklancer

great track


----------



## Kelson12

I've been a member of this forum for over 9 years. I haven't come here in years though because I don't really have DP/DR like I did in 2005-2007 when I almost wanted to kill myself. I have been a Vinnie Paz fan for a long time. My friend, who I've known for 9 years and met via this forum text me about this song/video. I literally watched it 20 times last night. I got chills everytime I watched I watched it. I can relate to pretty much every word he says. Like someone else said, that line about the bed don't work and dead don't work is crazy. It used to go through my head every minute of everyday. I sent the video to my parents. I still can't believe this song was made. I sent him a private Facebook message, but I doubt he'll respond.

What a powerful song. Unreal.


----------



## Kelson12

Justinian585 said:


> I've had it on repeat too. Vinnie is one brave dude (and is also a metal head, admin) for putting this out. I did some research online about his depersonalization and was able to find one interview from a few years ago. He has indeed struggled for years. He said that he had an extremely hard time touring after Violent By Design was released because of his disorder and had to force himself to leave Philadelphia through severe panic and anxiety. He even said that a few weeks before 9/11 he was touring in Los Angeles and became suicidal because mentally everything became so difficult while he was so far from home.


Can you post the link to the interview?


----------



## Guest

Kelson12 said:


> I've been a member of this forum for over 9 years. I haven't come here in years though because I don't really have DP/DR like I did in 2005-2007


Great to see your name again. Hope you're doing awesome. Sent you a PM.


----------



## sunshinita

http://www.unkut.com/2012/10/vinnie-paz-the-unkut-interview/

Here's the part about dp:

*Did you start touring heavily after that album?*

I have something called 'Depersonalization Disorder'. It was creating severe panic and separation anxiety with leaving Philadelphia. At one point I was like, 'I'm never gonna tour'. This was before it was getting really bad with internet bootlegging, so some part of me thought I could make a living and still not touring. Obviously later on, I realized that wasn't gonna happen. I remember going to LA, three weeks before 9/11 happened, and I was a wreck emotionally the whole time I was there. Really contemplating suicide and shit. It wasn't until I saw the right people and realized that a lot of that shit is chemical imbalances in your brain. It's still debilitating, but it's something that I'm able to get through. I love performing, but I want to get back to my old bed that night. If I could perform in Greece and Switzerland and go home the same night to my bed? I would tour 200 days a year!


----------



## Guest

Yes Alexander is perfect on this track too!


----------



## howmuchforhappy

made me tear up


----------



## Guest

Reply from Twitter.


----------



## Kelson12

Wow, like I said, I've always been a big fan of Paz, but the fact that he suffers from this and made a song about it makes me give so much props to him it's unreal.


----------



## tnasty2

crazy how this just came out and he directly talks about dp. Crazy how he's been able to accomplish so much while suffering from this. Thanks a bunch for putting a song out there that addresses this. Much respect Paz.


----------



## Guest

That Twitter character limit is BS.


----------



## abr88

weird timing, i just signed up for the forums right after this song came out (which is how i found out about it). really great track, so powerful. im not a huge hip hop guy but i used to be really into jedi mind tricks back in high school. i never knew vinnie paz suffered from depersonalization disorder. props to him for bringing it out in the open and making a song about it. i've had it on replay for a while now. props to him for responding on twitter too.


----------



## SheWontFollow

Not really my taste in music, but great lyrics none the less.


----------



## Guest

I must point out that Vinnie has ultra-good handwriting.


----------



## Meticulous

Regardless of what genre of music you listen to, being DP'd this will be an instant personal tune. The relativity is identical. This also may help others see this in a more serious manner, seeing as someone with a high reputation is expressing himself about it.


----------



## Justinian585

Deeza said:


> Heres another good vinnie paz song (jedi mind tricks), used to listen to non-stop when I first got DP, respect.


Interestingly enough I was also listening to a lot of Vinnie when I first got DP. In fact, I had his last album God of the Serengetti on replay so much that just about every single track from that album still brings me back emotionally to those first days.

Here's some more tracks you guys might like from the Pazmanian Devil...


----------



## Justinian585




----------



## Justinian585

And this one just dropped the other day...


----------



## comett

wow

he nailed it

so much so

this brought tears and also inspiration

he has such GUTS

amazing stuff and it puts words out there for us all


----------



## heartless

That rapper knows what real pain is


----------



## livinginhell333

I love Jedi Mind Tricks, and recently discovered Vinnie Paz had DP, that's probably why I liked his music so much. He posted on twitter that he had this. It's a great song, and more people need to here it to get it more known to the public. This hit hard, made me feel emotional, which is good to release that sometimes when it feels like you can't cry or you hold things inside, listening to this helped me let go a bit.


----------



## RiseAboveThought

Around the time I required Depersonalization/Derealization due to marijuana, I found his track ''Cheesesteaks'' which I loved, I got into his music then 2 years down the line he brings out the track called ''Is Happiness Just A Word''. I was speechless.


----------



## Hushlittlecupcake

I know what I'm going to be listening to on repeat for the next few days.


----------



## mystikalpsychosis

this song is sometimes too triggering for me

but none the less it is fucking powerful and Vinnie paz has always been a real dope rapper that speaks the truth


----------



## ThoughtOnFire




----------

